# Gi Talk.



## ETinCYQX (Jun 18, 2011)

I've had the idea of a nicer Gi in mind lately, for seminars, competitions, etc. What I was thinking was rather than outright ask for advice, I'd ask you guys to post up which Gi's you wear, what you think of it, and why you like or dislike it. Even post up some other Gi's you'd be interested in, and maybe it'll be useful to others who are Gi shopping. I'll go first. 

I have two Fuji single weaves, a blue and a white one. Both A3's I think. They're good Gi's overall, nothing really special. They'll always be in my rotation until I ruin them. Good, solid affordable Judo gi's. I think there's about $150 in both of them. 

What I like: Cheap, durable, comfortable enough, easily replaceable, cheap. 

What I dislike: They feel cheap. Haven't had a problem yet but when you put it on, you know you're not really putting on a "nice" Gi. Also, my white one shrank more than I wanted but that's really my fault. 

What I'm interested in: The Mizuno Ichiban is at the front of my mind. I also like the Eurocomp. Also, I don't know anything about it but I'm semi-interested in the Adidas one. Our club deals with Hatashita so we get nice deals on stuff they carry plus it helps the club if I buy from them.

I'll give them 3 out of 5. They're lots of Gi for the money, but I don't know many people who haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## frank raud (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.fushida.ca/judo-gis-uniforms.php

Great gis, Canadian company with first rate customer service.

Reviews of various Fushida gis

http://www.mmafighting.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36418

http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=81443&page=1


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Frank. Have you worn a Fushida?


----------



## frank raud (Jun 20, 2011)

ETinCYQX said:


> Thanks Frank. Have you worn a Fushida?


 
When I started judo, I wore a Fuji single weave. As I stuck with it, I got a Fushida gi(a tournament) and I love it. It is stiff, but with a brushed cotton inside. After about 2 years of regular practice and washings, it still loks new. Maybe I should be training harder.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll bump this one I guess.

I'm looking for a new Gi now and I'm stuck between a Mizuno Eurocomp and a Fushida Prestige. I'd probably get the Mizuno cheaper and it'd let me buy it through the club. Also haven't decided between blue and white.


----------



## Chat Noir (Aug 25, 2011)

I like Adidas and Mizuno and have both in my closet; they fit well and look great.  The Fushida I've never tried but may at some point when money's not so tight.....

Laura


----------

